# Best Catfish Bait Rig - Do it yourself for beginners



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a rig I have been using for near 50 years when I was in my teens.
Good Luck,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3B0cH2ZBUg


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

That's pretty cool thanks for the video

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You 47D--
Stuck myself with it a couple times but it's worth it. More catfish on less bait. Nothing worse than reeling in and no bait on the hook. I always wondered how long I had been sitting on the bank just enjoying the scenery or the dark of night. :S


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel ya on that you sit there and fight with yourself trying to decide whether to reel it in and check it or not

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskie44 (Jul 18, 2012)

cool video.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

good video


----------

